# KK screensaver



## Jessrof (Dec 22, 2008)

I am trying to remove the screensaver that I have from my decal girl skin from my KK, but I can not seem to find the "hidden" file on my Kindle.  Can anyone possibly give me a hand?  

I have read and reread Leslie's wonderful guide and it's probably just user error on my part


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Check your folder properties, and make sure that you have enabled showing hidden files/folders _and_ system files/folders.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the post that explains it: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.msg42301.html#msg42301

But that's as much as I know as I've never done the screensaver enhancement procedure.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It's not hard.  I did it, so it has to be easy.
deb


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

With my k2 skin DG never sent me a screensaver code. But for other screensavers on my kindle when I plug the kindle in they all come up in that section.


----------



## Jessrof (Dec 22, 2008)

I have checked and double checked and had my hubby check that I have the "show hidden files and folders" checked in my control panel, and I still can not seem to find the "hidden file".  The only file I have is the screensavers file I created with the screensaver in it. Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## Jessrof (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok here is some more information to see if anyone can help me.  

I have my kindle connected to my computer.  Before connecting it, I verified that "show hidden files" was checked.  These are the folders under my kindle in windows explorer:Audible, documents, musics, pictures.  There is nothing in the Audible subfolder, only books in the documents subfolder, nothing under musics subfolder, and one subfolder under the pictures subfolder.

pictures subfolder
    screensavers subfolder
        2 files: akin-cherry.jpeg (the ss Im trying to get rid of), and screensavers.manga file

Thanks anyone for help and insight.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Jessrof, you also need to look for an option to show system files.  This needs to be enabled as well.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Jessrof said:


> I have checked and double checked and had my hubby check that I have the "show hidden files and folders" checked in my control panel, and I still can not seem to find the "hidden file". The only file I have is the screensavers file I created with the screensaver in it. Thanks for your help guys!










It is tricky. There is option Hide protected operating system files (Recommended) that has to be unchecked.


----------



## Jessrof (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks sooooo much Kathy!  I feel like such a blonde!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Jessrof said:


> Thanks sooooo much Kathy! I feel like such a blonde!


All of us blondes should stick together.  Glad it helped.


----------

